# Farnham



## jayquiambao (3 Feb 2013)

So can anyone tell me if we will come back for the weekend during the Farnham week?


----------



## JorgSlice (3 Feb 2013)

HA. BMQ (or any point in a CF career)... stopping an Ex on a weekend.


Take this into consideration: Does a war stop on the weekends so you can go back and drink and socialize? 

Last time I checked, Field Phase was Monday to Monday of Week 10. In other words, you're humpin' it through the weekend. You're in the Army now, better get used to it. 

I'm probably going to get a licking for this post but... I just had to laugh.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Feb 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> HA. BMQ... stopping an Ex on a weekend.
> 
> 
> Take this into consideration: Does a war stop on the weekends so you can go back and drink and socialize?
> ...



What if the OP is an AVN Tech or a NCI OP?


----------



## JorgSlice (3 Feb 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> What if the OP is an AVN Tech or a NCI OP?



AH! See, the green is getting to me


----------



## jayquiambao (3 Feb 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> HA. BMQ (or any point in a CF career)... stopping an Ex on a weekend.
> 
> 
> Take this into consideration: Does a war stop on the weekends so you can go back and drink and socialize?
> ...



Okay well I just asked for a yes or no answer but thank you for telling everyone your professional opinion


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Feb 2013)

jayquiambao said:
			
		

> Okay well I just asked for a yes or no answer but thank you for telling everyone your professional opinion



Ya, what is up with people who don't do *EXACTLY* as someone else wants these days anyways??  rly:


----------



## JorgSlice (3 Feb 2013)

jayquiambao said:
			
		

> Okay well I just asked for a yes or no answer but thank you for telling everyone your professional opinion



Well sorry. I just think there's bigger things to worry about than whether or not you're coming back for the weekend. Anyway, you got your answer. 

Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Ayrsayle (3 Feb 2013)

jayquiambao said:
			
		

> Okay well I just asked for a yes or no answer but thank you for telling everyone your professional opinion



While there has been lots of exuberant "educating" involved in getting your answer, I'd say their efforts were pretty realistic - The military tries (though often not very hard) to keep some semblance of a regular work week, the reality is any day is fair game in terms of when you will have to train.  

That being said, I don't remember any training at St. Jean going into the weekend (for Basic, at least) - so I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Shamrock (3 Feb 2013)

jayquiambao said:
			
		

> So can anyone tell me if we will come back for the weekend during the Farnham week?



It's complicated.  Training will likely be from Monday to Friday, but you may not get the whole weekend off.



			
				PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Last time I checked, Field Phase was Monday to Monday of Week 10. In other words, you're humpin' it through the weekend. You're in the Army now, better get used to it.



Why not just give the dude the straight answer, as in what you experienced on your BMQ in Farnham.


----------



## JorgSlice (3 Feb 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> It's complicated.  Training will likely be from Monday to Friday, but you may not get the whole weekend off.
> 
> Why not just give the dude the straight answer, as in what you experienced on your BMQ in Farnham.



I would, but it's not important and doesn't help OP.  :nod:


----------



## Shamrock (3 Feb 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> I would, but it's not important and doesn't help OP.  :nod:



It's the difference between speaking from experience, authority, or from your ass.


----------



## jayquiambao (3 Feb 2013)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> While there has been lots of exuberant "educating" involved in getting your answer, I'd say their efforts were pretty realistic - The military tries (though often not very hard) to keep some semblance of a regular work week, the reality is any day is fair game in terms of when you will have to train.
> 
> That being said, I don't remember any training at St. Jean going into the weekend (for Basic, at least) - so I think you'll be fine.


It so happened that its Easter weekend that's why and it lands on the week we go to Farnham. So I was just wondering. So I can plan a trip home. They said we can get Easter off depends when but thank you


----------



## brihard (4 Feb 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> HA. BMQ (or any point in a CF career)... stopping an Ex on a weekend.
> 
> 
> Take this into consideration: Does a war stop on the weekends so you can go back and drink and socialize?
> ...



Yes. Yes you are. By the time a reg force recruit completes BMQ, they've got damned close to your entire accumulated service in your brief time in the reserves... And they'll actually have been to Farnham.

You're well outside of your arcs on this. Why not sit back in situations like this and wait for someone who actually knows to answer? Hell, maybe even one of our members who works there?


----------



## Scott (4 Feb 2013)

Back on track, folks


----------



## Lare (4 Feb 2013)

We had a long weekend pop up during one of our weeks in farnham, they didnt tell us untill thursday morning that we were going back to the mega a day early to have friday off. Keep in mind this was my specific situation and yours could be different.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Feb 2013)

Also consider, and somoeone staff/candidate there recently can confirm if it is still the policy, but you can expect to be CB'd (Confined to Barracks) the night you return for forced rest.  I believe the release time is 0600 the following morning.


----------



## opp550 (4 Feb 2013)

Weekends are spent at the base, first night back you are confined to base. The monday of my ftx there was thanksgiving, but while the rest of cflrs had the day off, we didnt.


----------



## NavyHopeful (4 Feb 2013)

My last week in Farnham (Week 12) ended on Easter weekend.  Depending on which week you'll be in at the time will dictate from the staff when you get released for the weekend.

For us, we returned from the field on the Wednesday afternoon, went to the QM at HD4 to get our parade whites and for parade practice, and then we were able to leave Thursday night.

if you are coming back from Week 9 or 11, they may make you stay at the Mega until 0800 Friday, and then let you go.  Best thing you can do is put an information request to your staff through your Course Senior Report, or ask the question at your next available O-Group.

Good luck to you, and enjoy BMQ.


----------



## Lare (4 Feb 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Also consider, and somoeone staff/candidate there recently can confirm if it is still the policy, but you can expect to be CB'd (Confined to Barracks) the night you return for forced rest.  I believe the release time is 0600 the following morning.



We were sent to bed at 1pm thursday, and our MCpl walked our floors to make sure we slept* untill 5pm, at which point we were set free, the next Farnham week however we were CB'd Friday night and set free Saturday morning.

*Funny story, i had flung all my clothes into my locker (we were rushed to get ito our beds by 1pm) and managed to forget to lock it. Instead of a swipe I woke up covered in my kit and a grinning Mcpl looking over at me from the divider. Apparently each time he passed my space he added another piece of kit very 'stealthily' until I was buried


----------



## Ayrsayle (5 Feb 2013)

Lare said:
			
		

> We were sent to bed at 1pm thursday, and our MCpl walked our floors to make sure we slept* untill 5pm, at which point we were set free, the next Farnham week however we were CB'd Friday night and set free Saturday morning.
> 
> *Funny story, i had flung all my clothes into my locker (we were rushed to get ito our beds by 1pm) and managed to forget to lock it. Instead of a swipe I woke up covered in my kit and a grinning Mcpl looking over at me from the divider. Apparently each time he passed my space he added another piece of kit very 'stealthily' until I was buried



Just goes to show you that you don't need to be yelled at by an instructor for he/she to get the point across.


----------



## SentryMAn (5 Feb 2013)

I did similar thing, I managed to get lots of practice at folding and ironing.  My Sgt had taken everything in my locker and stuffed it in a sock.  When I got the swipe for it I thanked him for the extra practice and we both had a quick chuckle about it.

One thing to note about BM(O)q is never take things that happen to heart to much.  The crap happens, deal with it and move on.

We were almost always back at the Mega on Fridays, CB'd Friday night and then released Sat mornings


----------



## Pandora114 (5 Feb 2013)

Hmm..

So having kids BEFORE joining the military, has prepared me for BMQ.

SHINY clean house..spotless

Kids show up from school

 :bigfight:  :slapfight: :slapfight:

House looks like a :trainwreck:

*shrug* *cleans again*


----------



## Journeyman (5 Feb 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Kids show up from school
> :bigfight:  :slapfight: :slapfight:


Obviously failed to learn "condoms prevent mini-vans"   :nod:


----------



## Pandora114 (5 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Obviously failed to learn "condoms prevent mini-vans"   :nod:



Had two before my husband went to the MIR to get that stuff sorted out.  At least we aren't outnumbered.


----------



## Lare (5 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Obviously failed to learn "condoms prevent mini-vans"   :nod:



I have a dodge journey...... Totally *not a minivan..... *


----------

